# Oakie



## Quercusuber

Hello fellow shooters!!!
Never give up on a fork ... At least, that's my motto!! Especially if it's a fork from a dear friend...
I've received many months ago an oak fork from Btoon. I've carved it with jest and joy, but I've always think that fork would deserve a more proper design.
So, I've renewed the oak piece to this little shooter...What a nice wood to work. Soft to the blade, yet resiliant!!
Many thanks again to Btoon for this lovely gift ...This time stays as it is!!!! What do you think, mates!








Thanks for watching.
Q


----------



## treefork

Oakie doki! That is excellent!


----------



## Sherman

Beauty. I'm working on one now that has a short handle. How does that feel? I assume you hold it with a finger/thumb brace?


----------



## Quercusuber

treefork said:


> Oakie doki! That is excellent!










Thanks Treefork!!!
Cheers


----------



## Quercusuber

Sherman said:


> Beauty. I'm working on one now that has a short handle. How does that feel? I assume you hold it with a finger/thumb brace?


Thanks Sherman!!!
Actually, I hold slingshots sideways and hammer grip. Believe it or not, this little oakie is one of the best hammer grip handles that I have.
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## popedandy

That could not have turned out any nicer. Absolutely perfect!


----------



## capnjoe

Lovely, Q! Much better than mine. You can relax, buddy, I don't think I can top your shooters and I'm happy to keep it that way.

That looks like a piece of Live Oak. Knowing where Brandon lives, I would feel comfortable betting a dollar on it. Did he tell you what it was?


----------



## Bob Fionda

Well done Q, the craftmanship is great as always and the wood stunning. Keep on doing.....cheers. Bob


----------



## Dayhiker

That's a very nice fork as usual, Q-Man. I can tell all of your forks are great shooters -- and you are a careful craftsman, too. Excellent work.


----------



## inkspot

Man thats one great looking slingshot small and low love it.


----------



## tnflipper52

A very nIce little fork Q-man. I like the style you have settled on, very pleasing to the eye and a definate identifier of your handiwork. Thanks for sharing your skills with us. *Tenha um dia abençoado*


----------



## Btoon84

HOLY COWWWWW!!!!!!!!! Q that is stunning! That is really really really awesome! And Joe, I'm still learning to ID all the oaks out here, but it probably was a bluejack. 
QQQQQQQQ














love that freakin' fork gap bro! that is excellent carving and craftsmanship! You have such an eye for sculpting symmetry! What did you use to finish the fork? Little bit of BLO? It has a gorgeous warm tone.


----------



## Quercusuber

capnjoe said:


> Lovely, Q! Much better than mine. You can relax, buddy, I don't think I can top your shooters and I'm happy to keep it that way.
> 
> That looks like a piece of Live Oak. Knowing where Brandon lives, I would feel comfortable betting a dollar on it. Did he tell you what it was?


I'm much more relaxed now!!!















Now seriously: You're the man, Captain. Cheers from Portugal ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

Btoon84 said:


> HOLY COWWWWW!!!!!!!!! Q that is stunning! That is really really really awesome! And Joe, I'm still learning to ID all the oaks out here, but it probably was a bluejack.
> QQQQQQQQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that freakin' fork gap bro! that is excellent carving and craftsmanship! You have such an eye for sculpting symmetry! What did you use to finish the fork? Little bit of BLO? It has a gorgeous warm tone.


Thanks for your MORE than awesome comment ...from a master craftsman like you!!!!! BLO and shellac, my usual recipe for finishing.
Cheers, my friend.
Q


----------



## worserabbit

Nice! If only my naturals looked like that...


----------



## Quercusuber

worserabbit said:


> Nice! If only my naturals looked like that...










Thanks for your comment, Worserabbit!!!


----------



## capnjoe

Btoon84 said:


> Lovely, Q! Much better than mine. You can relax, buddy, I don't think I can top your shooters and I'm happy to keep it that way.
> 
> That looks like a piece of Live Oak. Knowing where Brandon lives, I would feel comfortable betting a dollar on it. Did he tell you what it was?


I'm much more relaxed now!!!















Now seriously: You're the man, Captain. Cheers from Portugal ...Q
[/quote] I owe you a dollar.


----------



## Quercusuber

capnjoe said:


> Lovely, Q! Much better than mine. You can relax, buddy, I don't think I can top your shooters and I'm happy to keep it that way.
> 
> That looks like a piece of Live Oak. Knowing where Brandon lives, I would feel comfortable betting a dollar on it. Did he tell you what it was?


I'm much more relaxed now!!!















Now seriously: You're the man, Captain. Cheers from Portugal ...Q
[/quote] I owe you a dollar.
[/quote]

I'll skip the dollar, if you dont mind ...Just make a video of a dollar being dented by one of your PFS's. Fair enough?








Cheers!!


----------



## capnjoe

Quercusuber said:


> Lovely, Q! Much better than mine. You can relax, buddy, I don't think I can top your shooters and I'm happy to keep it that way.
> 
> That looks like a piece of Live Oak. Knowing where Brandon lives, I would feel comfortable betting a dollar on it. Did he tell you what it was?


I'm much more relaxed now!!!















Now seriously: You're the man, Captain. Cheers from Portugal ...Q
[/quote] I owe you a dollar.
[/quote]

I'll skip the dollar, if you dont mind ...Just make a video of a dollar being dented by one of your PFS's. Fair enough?








Cheers!!
[/quote]You better get what you can while you can. I think the SSF SS are after me... Gonna send me to the choppy thingy.


----------



## Btoon84

Choppy ? No bueno amigo. Que? Small to medium quercus yes. Faster growing though I believe, ornamentals around these parts.


----------



## AZ Stinger

She is a beaut, excellent work there...


----------



## Quercusuber

AZ Stinger said:


> She is a beaut, excellent work there...


Thanks AZ Stinger!!!


----------



## alfshooter

You are so right mate, never surrender.

Great Job Master.


----------



## Quercusuber

alfshooter said:


> You are so right mate, never surrender.
> 
> Great Job Master.


Muchas gracias Alf!!!!


----------



## ultravisitor

Looks great! what did you use for finish?


----------



## Quercusuber

ultravisitor said:


> Looks great! what did you use for finish?


Thanks Ultravisitor








On this one, I've used linseed oil and shellac.


----------



## neptunesgirl

wow...super slingshot!


----------



## neptunesgirl

hello from Oregon...[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]I'm interested in knowing if this would work: [/background]


----------



## Quercusuber

neptunesgirl said:


> wow...super slingshot!


Thanks Neptunesgirl!!!


----------



## Quercusuber

neptunesgirl said:


> hello from Oregon...[background=rgb(249,249,249)]I'm interested in knowing if this would work: [/background]


Regarding this video, I think you should post it on the "Slingshot Hunting" section. I don't hunt, so I can't be of any help in this matter.
Cheers...Q


----------



## neptunesgirl

Thanks! I'll post it there...and you're welcome! I can't wait to try this out.


----------

